# Maru cube official online store.



## vicjang (Jun 14, 2010)

The official online store of Maru cube is now available globally.
http://www.marucube.com/

Since it's from the Maru Cube manufacturer directly, the price seems to be cheaper than other stores.
I am not sure if anyone has posted this information yet, but Maru 4x4 is just such a nice cube so I think it's worth promoting 

Happy Cubing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 14, 2010)

are you sure it's official? i couldn't find any information at all on the official mart site.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 14, 2010)

;o so tempted to get a maru glow in dark with the blue core ;D
lol
but i just ordered a glow in dark ;[

dan u seem to know what ure talking about, so are maru 3x3x3 diys anygood? (black base ofc)


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 14, 2010)

lol, the shipping is over 10 bucks


----------



## shelley (Jun 14, 2010)

marucube.com is the English version of maru.tw. Both are official.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats awesome now I can get the beast 3x3's, in about 8 colors.

Millions of Maru's, Maru's for me, Millions of Marus, But they're not for free ;_;


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 14, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Thats awesome now I can get the beast 3x3's, in about 8 colors.
> 
> Millions of Maru's, Maru's for me, Millions of Marus, But they're not for free ;_;



problem is, with the shipping, it's more expensive than buying from iSpinz.


----------



## vicjang (Jun 15, 2010)

> are you sure it's official? i couldn't find any information at all on the official mart site.



maru.tw has comfirmed that the website is official, so don't worry


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Thats awesome now I can get the beast 3x3's, in about 8 colors.
> 
> Millions of Maru's, Maru's for me, Millions of Marus, But they're not for free ;_;



Maru's 3x3x3 is not the best
it's kindda stiff.
there's nothing special about the mechanisme.literally it's a rubik's with a great free silicone liquid


----------



## Tyson (Sep 15, 2010)

With the silicone though, it glides pretty well. It's a different feel than some of the other 3x3's out there.

I realize shipping is very costly for the Maru cubes. Maru cubes will be for sale at competitions in the United States and Canada soon. So you'll be able to avoid all those shipping charges.


----------



## flan (Sep 15, 2010)

Has anyone read the FAQ? LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 15, 2010)

flan said:


> Has anyone read the FAQ? LOLOLOLOLOLOL



I lol'd


----------



## Chrish (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess.. I have to wait 50 years.


----------



## flan (Sep 15, 2010)

Nah I'm gonna have to wait at least 100 years before I stop mourning the loss of my kitty


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know why Maru 3x3 DIY's aren't more popular...
I think they're awesome 
Glad they have an English-based shop now (if it's legit).


----------



## dynasty (Sep 15, 2010)

Maru lube costs $2.40 vs Lightake's $2.80. That's a 15% difference! Come on Lightake, whatchu gun do bout that??

Great prices on the Maru 4x4s. Those go dor $25+ on ebay I think. Does it really cost $1 extra for the box though? 

Nice store.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh right, that FAQ. Haha.

Anyway, if you are interested in Maru cubes, you can either get them at your next competition in the US or Canada, or you can e-mail one of the organizers and try to get it shipped to you.

If there's something in particular that you want, you should make it known to one of the organizers so that we can make sure the item is in stock. We're doing some pretty large orders to cut down on the shipping costs.

Oh, and another thing I think we're going to try and set up is to have a US distribution center for Maru. So you'll be able to order cubes off the Maru website, click "shipping to United States," and the cubes will be shipped to you from the United States. You'll get a cheaper shipping rate this way, and also a much quicker shipping time as well. This is in the works.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 15, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Oh right, that FAQ. Haha.
> 
> Anyway, if you are interested in Maru cubes, you can either get them at your next competition in the US or Canada, or you can e-mail one of the organizers and try to get it shipped to you.
> 
> ...



:O Maybe they can ship the maru stuff from U.S to canada too?
I hope it works out!


----------



## Tyson (Sep 15, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right, that FAQ. Haha.
> ...



Yes, I think we'll be able to ship to Canada from the United States as well. I'll see if we can set up a distribution center in New Jersey so it's cheaper. I'll let you know when I hear more. In the meantime, you might want to talk to Dave Campbell if you have any specific requests for cubes.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 15, 2010)

tyson said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > :O Maybe they can ship the maru stuff from U.S to canada too?
> ...



Awesome-ness!


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 16, 2010)

vicjang said:


> The official online store of Maru cube is now available globally.
> http://www.marucube.com/
> 
> Since it's from the Maru Cube manufacturer directly, the price seems to be cheaper than other stores.
> ...



I have posted this a LOT of time at some of my posts :fp

And MARU 3x3 is not so good, but if you lube it. Dude this thing freaking flies. But is the worst worst when unlubed, but I use this for my MAIN speedcube without lube. Trains your fingertricks very well. A very good cube to have. But remember if unlubed it's only good when you have a good fingertrick.


----------

